# Externship sites needed in Utah - Davis, Weber or Salt Lake Counties



## chree77 (Oct 25, 2010)

I am an instructor at the Davis Applied Technology College (DATC) in Kaysville, Utah. We are trying to start an externship program for our students who are doing the medical coding and billing program. If interested in hosting an externship site please contact me at 801-663-9823 or at cherie.cooper@datc.edu for more details. They would need to be in Davis, Weber, or Salt Lake counties. 
Thanks.
Cherie


----------

